# I'm at my wit's end



## micramadam (26 January 2013)

This is long so please be patient.
I just don't know what to do anymore. What am I doing wrong?
First a bit of background history on this sick bay ranger!
Horse in question is a 14 yo KWPN mare, Ruby.
This time last year she suffered 5 colic attacks in 2 weeks and ended up in horspital for a week. Ulcers were discovered and treated and her diet and stable management adjusted accordingly. No more attacks till this last week. In 1 week she has had 6 colic attacks. 3 in 12 hours resulting in an emergency dash at 4:30 in the morning to the Veterinary University horspital in Utrecht. This time it was impaction colic which also led to a build up of gas which pushed her bowel out of place and very nearly resulted in surgery. 2 paraffin treatments did the trick in moving the blockage and the gas and the bowel moved back into place by itself. We brought her home last night and all was well. Down to the stables this morning and O.M.G. She has colic again. Vet called and another paraffin treatment, pain killer and muscle relaxant administered. Till now she's fine. going back in 30 mins again to check on her.
We've changed her bedding today to woodshavings as from examination of her droppings it seemed as though she was eating it. This despite the fact she is NEVER without hay. We also thought that she may not have been drinking enough due to the very cold temperatures we've had the last 2 weeks. She normally has running water available but the pipes have been frozen so we put a huge tub of water in her stable and kept it topped up with luke warm water. We have also started to put linseed oil in her food and soak her hay (which she now won't touch) to try to keep things wet and moving. She won't touch the wet hay so I've also added a dry net full. I've also ordered Epsom salts to put in her food to make her drink more.
I don't know what else to do! Is there anything else I can do or is there anything I am doing wrong? At this point I am willing to consider every conceivable thing suggested.m


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

Jeyes fluid watered down on bed to stop her eating it?

Maybe steam hay rather than soak it?

Good luck


----------



## Highlands (26 January 2013)

Steam hay, add some apple juice/ cordinal to encourage her to drink. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Janah (26 January 2013)

So sorry to hear of the problems your mare has.  I have no ideas but didn't want to read and run.


----------



## Highlands (26 January 2013)

Use tsp of table salt... In feed


----------



## Starzaan (26 January 2013)

I had a mare that colicked every five minutes - she was a NIGHTMARE. The only way I could  manage to get enough liquid into her was to feed her ridiculously sloppy bran mashes every feed time. I mean like soup. Maybe that's worth a try?


----------



## martlin (26 January 2013)

Have you considered/tried putting her on Coligone?


----------



## tiggipop (26 January 2013)

my boy had an impaction colic last week - ended up having buscopan injection / bute injection and also a stomach drench... 

vet said although bran mash now believed to be not so good for horses in this case i should very sloppy bran mash him every two hours.... next day he had 4 sloppy mashes and she also suggested that because it is quite common for horses to reduce their drinking in such cold weather that i also gave the others a sloppy mash once a day. 

they are all on simple systems feed and so she suggested that i also add extra (warm) water to their feeds.   oh yes they also are having apple & mango squash (it was all i had in!) added to their water!

it was so scary - my first experience of this - 

hugs to you and hope your horse is on the mend soon..


----------



## be positive (26 January 2013)

I have recently been struggling with a horse refusing to drink, long story not relevant, we avoided colic but he is taking almost all his fluids in his feeds, soaked sugar beet, fast fibre, speedi beet and grass nuts, all swimming in as much water as possible, too wet and he would not eat, oil will help move things through, plenty of vegetables, apples to make it taste nice as well as being more water getting in. He also will not eat wet hay, he is on haylage which has a higher moisture content. 

I was given lots of suggestions to help get mine drinking, putting sugar beet in the water was the only thing that worked, be careful about giving her salt, if she is not drinking and it does not make her she will dehydrate even more quickly, I have spent much of the last 2 weeks looking into this and this is what has helped my horse although he is still not drinking he is no longer dehydrated with normal droppings being passed.

Good luck


----------



## Beausmate (26 January 2013)

Starzaan said:



			I had a mare that colicked every five minutes - she was a NIGHTMARE. The only way I could  manage to get enough liquid into her was to feed her ridiculously sloppy bran mashes every feed time. I mean like soup. Maybe that's worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

This^  Bran is a laxative, so may help with the 'blocking up'.  I have been advised to feed it by two different vets on two separate occasions for the same horse after a colic episode.  Just remember to up the calcium (is that the right way round?) if you feed it long term.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (26 January 2013)

My friends mare used to colic all the time. She thought it may have been use to sandy grazing in her old field.  She now gets psyllium husk which mixes into a gel and takes sand out of the gut.  May be worth a thought?

To get her to drink you could add mint and a little linseed oil to her water.

Sounds like you've tried everything though 

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## TigerTail (26 January 2013)

Move her to living out - then no bedding to worry about, constant grazing to trickle feed her poor tummy, more moving about which helps the process etc

Molasses in water, sloppy sugar beet and also try a trug with bicarb of soda in as this helps neutralise acidity in the gut.


----------



## YorksG (26 January 2013)

We had a week of the old mare colicing every day, vet not sure why, but thought it may be a blood supply to the gut problem. We gave very wet bran mashes and also very, very wet grass nuts with a good supply of molasses in it, as this also makes stools looser.


----------



## putasocinit (26 January 2013)

When did she last see the dentist because if teeth are bad they dont chew properly which could be what you are seeing in her poo and not her bed at all.

Apart from what you are doing which sounds fine, but agree bran or sugar beet sloppy but i would consider dentist and is her worming up to date, discuss with vet seeing she has colic.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 January 2013)

My lad has not been drinking enough recently.  I make him a bucket of sugarbeet juice squash morning and evening.

It is time consuming draining the sugerbeet through a collander but it does the trick.  Nice properly formed moist poo.


----------



## micramadam (26 January 2013)

Have just come back from the stables and she is quite calm and content. She drank while I was there and she is quite happy munching on the dry hay and her bowel is working!
Besides adding the linseed oil to her food we are also making at as wet as possible. I' ve also being giving her a couple of carrots every time I check on her.
Thanks for all the suggestions. I' ll investigate where I can get bran over here and I'll definitely try the tip about apple juice in the water. 
@tigertail - yes it would be great if she could be out 24/7 but 1) that is not possible over here and 2) it's so flat there is no shelter from the weather. I have to make the best of the facilities that I can and must praise the YO as he is doing everything possible to help me.
Back down in 2 hrs. Let's hope she's still ok.
Teeth are done regulary every 6 months and vets at horspital said she had beautiful teeth. Will also try the sugar beet water.


----------



## meandmyself (26 January 2013)

I think I'd put her on a good vit/min suplement. She could be lacking in something and seeking it in the shavings.  

Have you had her bloods tested?


----------



## micramadam (26 January 2013)

Bloods tested on Tuesday and all good. She has a mineral lick in her food bowl though i will look into an allround supplement. Any suggestions?
I've only just moved her onto shavings today to see if this stops the eating of the bedding.


----------



## brucea (26 January 2013)

Stop feeding compounded feeds containing grains - it may very well make a big difference.


----------



## mightymammoth (26 January 2013)

how about rubber matting and no bedding at all and put some apples in her water bucket I find my horse drinks the water so the apples so to the bottom and he can get them.


----------



## racebuddy (26 January 2013)

It's a nightmare with colic I have one that is prone to colic
Been in and out of vets !!, I struggle with mine  not drinking when it is cold so I add warm water to feeds , warm water to haylage so it is steamed and juice in water , hope all
Is ok and your mare stays settled x


----------



## TarrSteps (26 January 2013)

Re horses not drinking. . . I've had horses that really did not drink well when the water was cold.  It is less common in colder countries, where they get used to it, but even then, you can get some that don't like it.  I found offering warm water regularly is the easiest solution, even if just by going around with a kettle and pouring some hot in each bucket.


----------



## mynutmeg (26 January 2013)

We had one tb who went through a spell of repeatedly colicking tho not as bad as yours. We changed hay suplier incidentally and he stopped colicking - it seems to have bee connected to the hay even tho the hay was good quality and smelled really nice. The other thing we have found helps is a pre & pro biotic


----------



## AnnaGHDT (26 January 2013)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Interesting though that she had this problem the same time last year, and again the same time this year, so I would really go over your management routine with a fine tooth comb and try to figure out anything that is different at this time of year to the rest of the year?

Is she stabled for longer?
Does she have company at all times? 
Has she got visual/physical contact with other horses when she is stabled?
Have you changed her feeding regime because it is colder weather now?
Are you rugging her differently?
Have the routines of horses around her changed, so that she may be finding something more stressful than normal (e.g. if others are getting turned out before her/fed when she isn't/etc, etc)
Does she have any sort of environmental enrichment in her stable? Have a look online for ideas of what you can do, but you could scatter food, make frozen blocks of carrot/apple/etc for her to knaw on, hang up vegetables to play with/chew on, etc, etc.

Have you had her her whole life or just for a year? Is she the sort of horse who gets stressed easily or not really? 

Good luck with everything. Hope she gets better soon. Sorry for all the questions, but they are where I would start to try to figure out some sort of trigger factor.


----------



## mcnaughty (27 January 2013)

Is she spending any time out at the moment?  There has been a huge increase in colic cases recently due to horses being kept in for longer and longer periods of time.  The way a horse moves around a field stretches and massages the gut and therefore assists gut movement.

Thankfully all the white stuff has disappeared now down here so we can get back to normal!


----------



## micramadam (27 January 2013)

What a day! What a weekend. I'm emotionally exhausted. 
Checked her 8pm last night - all was well. Checked again at 11pm - again all ok. Checked again at 3:45 - colic! Vet straight out. Painkiller and muscle relaxant administered. No blockage. Normal bowel sounds. Ok for rest of the night and until 16:30 today and then the worst colic attack I've seen till now.
She didn't want to stand up, would try to lie down even in the snow and ice.  Vet out immediately. Everything checked. No blockage,  no gas. She was drinking ok and her bowel was also moving ok. So, off again for the journey to the university veterinary hospital in Utrecht. Vets confirmed there again, no visible reason for colic but upon internal examination, it seems that there is a slight thickening in the appendix. Now they are thinking of an infarct but can't really do anything yet?? They are waiting for the next colic attack so she is on full rations and now it's a waiting game. Painkillers etc should wear off at around midnight so I'm expecting a phone call in the middle of the night. At least she is now in the right place and lots of experienced vets around when required. 
This will be a restless night for me. Worried sick. There is something wrong internally we just need to find out what.


----------



## Springy (27 January 2013)

Thinking of you

Poor Ruby

Hope they get it sorted this time


----------



## tiggipop (27 January 2013)

goodness what a terrible couple of days for you..

will be thinking of you and Ruby tonight and hope that the vets manage to sort her

stay strong and i know it will be hard but try to get some sleep / rest

take care


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2013)

What about stopping hay and giving her a hay replacer such as fast fiber?

There was a thread on here somewhere with a horse who had to have at least one colic surgery and they couldn't feed him hay or he colicked.


----------



## Ladyinred (27 January 2013)

PM Egerden Farm Stud. She has just been through nightmares with a displacement colic that was treated succesfully with drugs.


----------



## Marydoll (27 January 2013)

Oh god i so feel for you, colic is an evil ********r of an ailment and terrifies even the most experienced owner, i hope they get to the bottom of the cause for both your sakes ( hugs ) i have also done the walking in snow through the night and shattered trip to the vet hospital the next day, so appreciate just how rotten and worried youre feeling, i really hope you get things sorted out this time


----------



## cambrica (27 January 2013)

Huge (((Hugs))) to you and Get Well Prayers for your girl. xxx


----------



## Orchardbeck (28 January 2013)

I'm so sorry, there can't be many illnesses that are as worrying for you as colic. My mate had an attack before christmas, we're still not 100% on the cause, but my vets took bloods after to test for internal problems like a tumour or worms to see if that was causing the problem. They turned out negative, so we put it down to being feed related, and she has had haylage instead of hay plus sloppy feeds ever since, water topped up with hot when it's chilly and a shavings bed ever since. 

Touch wood, she has recovered well, but it is worth getti g the bloods done. Good luck for you both x


----------



## Marydoll (28 January 2013)

Just wondering how things are this morning, i hope theyve picked up


----------



## Ilovefoals (28 January 2013)

I've been following your story, any news today?


----------



## micramadam (28 January 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. It really helps to know that there are people out there who also care. 
I didn't get a call through the night and am waiting for an update sometime today from them. 
Will post again when I know more.


----------



## racebuddy (28 January 2013)

How's ur mare doing any news ? X


----------



## leflynn (29 January 2013)

Just popping in to see if there has been any progress


----------



## Marydoll (29 January 2013)

Just looking to see if youve had any news, hope things are much better today


----------



## Rose Folly (29 January 2013)

When your mare is a bit better, could you lead her out in hand to graze along, say, a track verge to get some grass into her?

It's regarded as Stone Age stuff now, but our hunters were always fed bran mashes in 'the old' days, and we never EVER had a colic attack in 22 years of 4 hunters. I still feed my horses their meals (they live out 24/7) very very moist, especially in frosty/snowy weather. The feeds look quite sloppy, but they love them, and the hot water brings the aromas out! I also feed limited amounts of home cooked linseed, which I think has a very good effect on the gut.

I am so sorry you are having these problems. Colic is a horrible thing, but you sound to be in very good hands, both with your vets and the YO. May she have a quick recovery!


----------



## racebuddy (29 January 2013)

Any news ?!!! X


----------



## micramadam (30 January 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted but there was no update to post until now. 
She finally had a colic attack at the hospital. I know this may sound cruel and horrible but I am ecstatic she suffered one while she was there as they could carry out investigations immediately. This is what we have been waiting for the last few days. 
She is ok now after medication to relax the bowel. 
I thought I was going mad, that I was doing something wrong that was casuing her to colic or maybe she had developed a sudden allergy to her food. I was going to take her normal hay and food with me tonight so that they could feed it to her and see if that triggered an attack but that is now obviously not the problem.  I am so relieved. 
Anyway they carried out a scan of her bowel and found a thickened wall of the small intestine. They say this could be as a result of all the colic attacks she has had over the last 10 days or it could be something else entirely. 
They are going to continue their investigations further tomorrow. She is going to be scoped and they will check in case the ulcers have returned as well but they are also going to take a biopsy of the thickened wall and test it.
They are also going to try a glucose test. That is they will put some glucose solution straight into her stomach and then test her blood every couple of hours to see how fast or slow her body is absorbing this. This will give them am indication of how fast or slow her food travels through her system. If it is too slow or too fast then this can be addressed. 
I am so pleased (that sounds so wrong but I think you'll know what I mean )
Finally we are getting somewhere. Now to start to worry about what they find in the biopsy and what that will mean. 
Going to visit her tonight. So looking forward to seeing her.  It's horrible having to look at an empty stable when I there with the others.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2013)

She is in the right place.  Good luck, I really hope all is well and she comes home soon for you.


----------



## nieghham (30 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			She is in the right place.  Good luck, I really hope all is well and she comes home soon for you.
		
Click to expand...

Me too...this sounds like quite the stressful ordeal all around

Good luck with your girl


----------



## amandap (30 January 2013)

Apologies as I haven't read all the thread but have they considered migrating blood worms (large redworms) causing the colic episodes? I believe they can cause severe episodic pain when on the move which can appear like gut colic.

ps. Fingers firmly crossed they get to the bottom of it.


----------



## canteron (30 January 2013)

Poor you, I know how desperate it is when your horse is ill.

Long term I would talk to the vet about whether she would be better out 24/7.  I have one who used to be stabled a lot.  She is now out all the time with field shelters.  She often pops herself away as if it was a stable, but never more that for a couple hours before she comes out and mooches around for a bit.


----------



## Bustergirl (30 January 2013)

Our welsh cob did this a couple of years ago.  We think an initial attack was eating the bed of straw and then this attack caused the lining of his intestestine to get lesions which made it sensitive causing subsequent colicing.  I learnt as hard as it was to starve for 24 hours then reintroduce hay very slowly over a week after then soak his pony nuts with hot water until they were sloppy then add a probiotic.  The best advice off our vet was that doctor green is best and come spring we turned him out for 4 months and it really worked.


----------



## cm2581 (30 January 2013)

Its less common in mature horses but we have had occasional positive results(I work in a vet lab) from mature horses but get your vets to check for lawsonia intracellularis. It can cause the above and can be treated. Make sure they do the faecal pcr test and the serum IFAT test as whilst the pcr is very sensitive I believe shedding of the organism is intermittent. I hope shes ok.


----------



## Emilieu (30 January 2013)

Pleased there has been at some progress anyway. Hope they get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## MrsMozart (30 January 2013)

So pleased there's something for the. Eye and you to get to grips with. 

Hoping she improves hunny.


----------



## 1stclassalan (30 January 2013)

I commiserate with you - a horse sick with colic is an emotional event! I've slept outside my mare's box on many a cold night just on the mere suspicion - she displayed all the classic symptoms three or four times and was always brought on by her amazing appetite and a change in fields or sudden weather ( which altered the nutritional content of the grass ) so some easier to control than others.

However; colic ( or what people refer to as colic ) is just the symptoms not a disease so no one really knows what you are dealing with - and by now vetinerary science has probably moved on quite a bit since my midnight dashes - I'm in favour of every test your people can think of. 

It took a long time but now it's pretty well established that most ulcers are caused by bugs ( sorry I call every disease a bug!) bacteria, virus even fungi can do all kinds of damage and in the horse it usually affects their digestion sooner or later.

I think you are treating your horse very well, vet, hospital etc., I can appreciate the wits end thing but beware of all the "old wive's tales" you'll get asking on an open forum.


----------



## racebuddy (30 January 2013)

Sending best wishes for your mare !! How was she tonight when u went to visit her !! X


----------



## spike123 (30 January 2013)

I really hope your mare is improving by now and hopefully you will have proper answers and a constructive solution tomorrow. My old mare recently passed away (last month) after displacement of her left colon and ongoing colic. She also had severe ulcers which treatment was being given. Sadly she colicked severely and the vet couldn't shift the displacement without surgery and given her age she was just too old to put through it. She was 20.


----------



## micramadam (30 January 2013)

Made the journey to see her tonight and I'm pleased I did. She was really pleased to see us and very affectionate with both me and my daughter which is really unusual. As soon as I saw her, I knew she wasn't feeling well and yes, the colic symptoms started to rear their ugly head while we where there. Informed the staff on duty and we stayed with her almost 90 mins. Typical when the staff were watching her she didn't really show the symptoms but as soon as their back was turned..... The symptoms were different tonight to the ones she usually shows. Yes, she was pacing, curling her lip, yawning wide and wanted to roll but she was also standing with her front legs and back legs stretched out, kicking out at the wall and basically stretching her whole body as far as she could. I think the staff think I'm over stating things but they don't know her like I do. It seemed as though it was spasmodic.   
We spent some quality time with her, trying to make her comfortable but when we had to eventually leave they took her out of her box to see if some gentle exercise would help and if not they were going to call the on duty vet. They are watching her closely and her neighbour opposite as he was also very unwell. Didn't like leaving her like that but I know she's in the best place. I can't even phone them to see if she's any better as there is only a telephone number for emergency admissions. I will be ringing them first thing in the morning. Not sure if I'll be able to sleep tonight.
They start with the tests tomorrow and I also need to speak to them about some suggested tests. Somtimes I wish i had never moved over here.   It's difficult enough with another language but when they add all their veterinary jargon in to the mix! I can speak the language very well but when your stressed and upset you tend to forget simple words! Luckily my daughter is on hand to help. Her Dutch is better now than her English 
I will update once I know more tomorrow. Let's hope that the test results are positive and this can be treated.


----------



## katastrophykat (30 January 2013)

Oh MM, I missed this- what a ******! Poor Ruby- and poor you- big hugs from me and ponies here. 

Don't know if it'll help longer term, but I swopped the boys to Allen and page feeds a wee while ago as I was worried at the amount Ru sweats in summer, and enough water getting to them in winter when they slow down/are stuck in, and they're just coming out of their first winter on fast fibre- I've soaked it well in warm water on really cold days, cold water usually, and they're just on that and HiFi with currently a sprinkle of 'just grass'- like ready grass as ours is totally dead now  they have never looked so well- and the stress head gingernut is actually gaining weight. 

Fingers firmly crossed for Ruby xxx


----------



## micramadam (31 January 2013)

The cause has been found and it's one of those cases where it had been one thing that has led to another that has led to another!

I'll explain. 

During the recent very cold weather we have had, the pipes for the water troughs in the stables froze and so the horses had to have buckets and tubs in their stables. It turns out that Ruby didn't drink enough even though we kept the water topped up with warm water. She also seemed to be eating some of her bedding. This led to impaction colic which resulted in her first trip to the horspital on 21st January. They sorted that and she came home on Friday night 25th Janaury. 
Next morning she started again with colic symptoms but with no apparent cause. After the 3rd attack in 36 hrs we took her back to the horspital. They have carried out various tests today. The first was a glucose test. This was to measure how fast the food is absorbed and travels through her digestive system. The results of this test are good - she is well within normal levels. 
They have scoped her today as well and low and behold they found very small ulcers in her stomach.  The vets there are 99% certain that these have been caused by the stress of the impaction colic. 
She had colic around this time last year and after investigation was diagnosed with very nasty ulcers. After the initial treatment with Gastrogard we had this under control. We changed her from haylage to hay and made sure she had food 24/7. We also added Slippery Elm and camomile flowers to her feeds and tried to keep her as stress free as possible. 
The biopsy results for the thickened small intestine wall will not be back till Tuesday but this is now looking like an inflammation caused by the impaction colic. 
So now, back to a month's Gastrogard treatment and then the slippery elm and camomile flowers in her food and for safety's sake an ulcer supplement. I am so relieved it is not a food allergy or something much much worse. I will also keep her on the wood shavings so she's not tempted to eat her bed. 

Now, I'll also add Epsom salts to her food if I don't think she is drinking enough so we prevent the whole cycle from starting again.  

Seems like I'm going to have to watch her like a hawk in the winter months. Dr. Green takes care of her in the summer.  
I think I've taken 10 yrs off my life expectancy with all the worry this last 2 weeks. Ulcers? - It should be me suffering from the ulcers through the stress she has put me through. May also have to take the Gastrogard


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Glad its good news


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 January 2013)

brucea said:



			Stop feeding compounded feeds containing grains - it may very well make a big difference.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This. And add tablespoon of salt to her diet as well as having a salt lick in her stable.


----------



## micramadam (5 February 2013)

And it just goes on and on 

Thought I would be able to bring Ruby home yesterday but when I hadn't heard from the hospital by late afternoon, I gave up waiting and rang them. 
Apparently the ulcers are not the only problem causing the colic. 
Spoke to the vet and the results of the biopsy had come back. Ruby also has a chronic bowel infection. My poor poor mare. No wonder she was in such pain.  
She was still having small colic episodes off and on over the weekend but when we saw her on Sunday she was her old self - looking for food and attention! 
The vet wants to keep her there a while longer. She is now on the Gastroguard and a mild painkiller. Vet is hoping the Gastroguard will help with the infection  
If not then they are talking about giving her steriods which I really do not want them to do. 
So , what other than steroids are my options? I would like to be able to suggest something else to the vet. Having experienced a protracted course of steroids, this is the last thing I want to subject Ruby to. If there is no alternative then ok.


----------



## Dab (5 February 2013)

oh no poor you and Ruby it must be a very stressful time for you both, and i hope things improve quickly.

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but just a quick question and i apologise for not reading through all the thread word for word, but why have Epsoms salts been recommended? I thought that unless highly diluted in water these can cause damage to the intestinal lining.


----------



## micramadam (5 February 2013)

I am not actually giving her Epsom salts but apparently a tiny bit of Epsom salts in her food should make her drink more in very cold weather which is what started all this in the first place. I've also had some brilliant tips for adding flavours to the water to also get her to drink more. 
Note this is only for really really cold weather when the pipes are frozen and we have to resort to tubs in the stables. Even though we were using warm water to keep them full, she still didn't drink enough or rather the amount she normally drinks.
Needless to say I'll be watching her like a hawk in freezing weather from now and and I'll also be adding the flavours to the water to make sure she drinks enough. Knowing my luck she'll drink too much and then have other problems.


----------



## micramadam (9 February 2013)

Another update.
Vet rang from horspital yesterday to let me know Ruby was ok to go home. Colic free for 4 days. She is on 3 different types of medication - gastrogard for the stomach ulcers, para.....(something) for the small bowel infection and a light painkiller. 
Went to collect her at 21:00 last night only to discover she had started colicing again at 19:45, precisely the time we set off to go get her. They knew we were coming but didn't get a chance to call and tell us not to bother as they got 2 emergency colic patients in and were still busy with them when we got there.:
Different vet on duty and he carried out another rectal exam and then scanned her. It was fascinating to see and he explained everything really well, pointing out all the different organs. We could actually see the bowel working  What was apparent on the scan was the thickness of the intestine wall. In some places much thicker than others and he took measurements of these. Apparently, and if I remember this correctly, the wall should be 0.3mm (average). 
Ruby had one measurement of 0.4 and another of 0.66. Definitely a thickening in the wall. 
So.... She is now on prednisolone to see if this will help with the infection as the other medication wasn't touching the infection and she is there for at least another week. If this doesn't help then they are thinking of opening her up to have a look see if they can find anything. This frightens me as it is so invasive.
I must admit on the way home, I did have a few tears. I hope to God that this helps. I am beginning to think that she's not going to come back.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 February 2013)

Oh sweetie, you and your horse really are on a roller coaster of emotions.

Sorry, no wise words or suggestions, but wanted to send you supportive thoughts and wishes.


----------



## katastrophykat (9 February 2013)

Oh MM, what a crap time you-and she- are having- sending big hugs across the North Sea. 

Fingers still firmly crossed!


----------



## spookypony (9 February 2013)

Nothing useful to add; just sending many (((vibes))) for a complete recovery.


----------



## debsflo (9 February 2013)

Fingers crossed,you must be emotionally exhausted...


----------



## racebuddy (9 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed , there's so much colic about , I've never known so much this year !! Keep
Us updated thinking of you. Xx


----------



## micramadam (9 February 2013)

Thanks everyone for your support. She's been ok today. We just playing a waiting game to see if the steroids work. 
Definitely an emotional rollercoaster ride 
I hope the next update will be better. It's about time for some good news.


----------



## shergar (9 February 2013)

sorry don t know if  this helps as you have said colic symptoms no apparent cause Not all horse s exhibiting signs of abdominal pain will be suffering gastrointestinal  colic other painful conditions can cause similar symptoms I knew a horse that very like yours stood stretched out he had bladder stone s Did vets  test urine sample  If you can on net read FALSE COLIC IN HORSE S   better than me trying to explain and very interesting Iworry about you and Ruby and hope she gets better soon


----------



## micramadam (12 February 2013)

I wish I had better news. 
I had a phone call from the hospital this morning - Ruby had a major colic attack last night resulting in more scans, investigations etc. It appears that the steroids aren't working. 
They are going to try and adjust the amount of food she eats, ie. little and often as well giving her the medication but if in the meantime she has another major attack they need to know if they can operate immediately. Trouble is they don't know what exactly they are looking for.
The vet has given me 3 scenario's. 1 - they open her up and they don't find the cause, 2 - they open her up and what they find can't be repaired 3 - they open her up and they can repair/remove whatever they find. 
She's also only covered up to a certain amount by the insurance and that limit has almost already been reached. I don't care about the money but I do realise that a certain point in time you have to be realistic and stop. I don't think we've reached that point just yet. If she has a chance then I would like to give her it. 
Am I doing the best thing - I don't know. On her good days she is the old Ruby, on her bad days, it tears me apart to see her in so much pain. It seems to come in 4 day cycles. 4 days good then a couple of days of attacks, then 4 days good again.  They are giving her a muscle relaxant when she has the attacks and this settles down the spams almost immediately. 
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what this may be so that I can give the vets other avenues to explore as they are running out of options? Please read the whole thread to see what we already know. I am hoping that someone out there has some information, however tiny, that can help us solve this. 
I am going tonight to see her. Her breeder who is a friend and is also my former yo is also going with me. 
I'm still at work, though I'm sitting here with red puffy eyes and keep bursting into tears thinking about this. 
Please everyone, your vibes worked with Serena2005. Ruby needs ALL your good vibes to get her (and me) through this.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (12 February 2013)

So sorry to read this.  Has she been sedated in the last 4 or 5 days?


----------



## Tammytoo (12 February 2013)

I'm sorry I can't suggest anything but just wanted to send Ruby all the good vibes she needs.  This must be devastating for you.

If it's any comffort, our pony had colic surgery and she came through it 100%.  Her symptoms weren't the same as yours though, just a one off colic attack.


----------



## be positive (12 February 2013)

Sending some vibes your way, it it so hard to know what to do for the best, especially when they have a good day.

When you say feeding little and often are they talking about hay or hard feed? just trying to think of anything, is she drinking well now as I know she was not at one point, could it be some form of food intolerance?

I hope you can get to the bottom of it soon, it is so difficult when the symptoms are unclear.


----------



## micramadam (12 February 2013)

Not since they scoped her on 31st January.


----------



## micramadam (12 February 2013)

@ be postive - they have put her on a hay replacer in pellet form. Drinking is not a problem. 
We (and the vets) have also thought about food intolerance but this doesn't to seem to be an issue. I will mention it again to them.


----------



## tallyho! (12 February 2013)

There must be a trigger to these spasmodic attacks. Sorry I have nothing more productive but I would like to send my best wishes to you and your mare. Must be really hard for you (((((hugs))))))


----------



## be positive (12 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			@ be postive - they have put her on a hay replacer in pellet form. Drinking is not a problem. 
We (and the vets) have also thought about food intolerance but this doesn't to seem to be an issue. I will mention it again to them.
		
Click to expand...

Is that supposed to be easier to digest than hay? it may be but I would have thought soaked, or maybe it is, feed would be best with some sort of access to forage 24/7 but they may have tried that. 
The 4 day cycles are strange there must be something there if it is that regular it is unlikely to be a coincidence by now.

Talking through with as many people as you can may really help, keep asking questions and you may find the clue you are searching for, good luck.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 February 2013)

Have they looked at the bowel using a scope from outside ie looking putting the scope through her belly so they can look around the cavity and see the bowel from the outside.
I saw a case at a vet talk where repated colic attacks where being caused by the horse having an unusually large space close to its spleen which was allowing the bowel to flip over , the vets simply stitched the bowel to something( I can't remember what ) to prevent it happening horse made a full recovery.


----------



## Spottyappy (12 February 2013)

Sorry to read your news. Thinking of you and hope Ruby will soon turn a corner.


----------



## LaurenBay (12 February 2013)

I don't have anything else to suggest.

I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you and your mare are going through this, it is clear to us all that you love her very much. Stay strong and sending vibes yours and Ruby's way xxxx


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

I pm'd you but I don't think it went through. I'm so sorry for you.
I'm sending you lots of luck and vibes that's helping my boy Xx stay strong


----------



## Diddleydoo (12 February 2013)

Sorry you are still going through this, I have no advice to offer but I'm sending vibes and get well wishes.


----------



## Mickle (12 February 2013)

Sending positive vibes to both you and Ruby. As said earlier, your love for her shines through and I'm sure Ruby knows that to.  Take care.


----------



## leflynn (12 February 2013)

Sending positive vibes and hugs a plenty, got everything crossed too for good measure.  Wish I could offer more advice


----------



## Nari (12 February 2013)

No suggestions I'm afraid, but lots & lots of vibes and prayers on the way x


----------



## PandorasJar (12 February 2013)

Might be completely off on one and may bear no relation... But is she turned out when this happens?


----------



## PandorasJar (12 February 2013)

^ sorry read through properly now. Vibes for her and hugs for you x


----------



## micramadam (12 February 2013)

Just come back from the hospital. When we got there Ruby had just started with an attack. They have moved her into a huge box with camera's so that she is watched 24 hours a day. The attacks are really unusual. They appear to be spasmodic. When they happen she stretches her hindquarters neck head and body out as far as she can. The spasms last between 5 and 10 minutes. In between these she is bright and alert and wants to eat. By the time we left she was calm and no spasm for 15 mins. 
I feel a little bit better after talking again to them but is a case of wait and see. They say that the new diet regime will take a few days and in the meantime she is still on the mediction apart from then painkiller which was being counterproductive. The prospect of an operation is still looming but is the last resort. Her urine will be tested tomorrow for bladder stones. The walls of the small intestine are still inflamed in places but in the meantime we are trying to exclude all other possibilities. 
If at the end of the week there is no improvement and we go for the operation and nothing conclusive is found and the colic attacks are still happening, it is time to decide what is best for her. I can' t let her suffer she doesn't deserve that. She has also lost quite a bit weight over the last couple of weeks. Luckily she was a little on the padded side of healthy 
My OH was there with us tonight and he was a bit shocked to see how she was. He is not at all horsey but he said she really didn't look very well. He hadn't seen her for a few weeks and noticed the weight loss immediately. He also remarked that during the attacks how dull her eyes were. All the life went from them.
Vets will ring me again in the morning to let me know how she is. 
I haven't prayed properly for years but I will be tonight. 
God in heaven, bless my darling Ruby, make her well so that she can come home to me. She is not yet ready to cross the rainbow bridge. She wants to see her son achieve greatness, to gallop once more in the sea and on the beach, to meander aimlessly through the woods and to play in the fields with her friends. But most of all she wants to come home to those who love her.


----------



## Springy (12 February 2013)

(((hugs to Ruby)))


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			God in heaven, bless my darling Ruby, make her well so that she can come home to me. She is not yet ready to cross the rainbow bridge. She wants to see her son achieve greatness, to gallop once more in the sea and on the beach, to meander aimlessly through the woods and to play in the fields with her friends. But most of all she wants to come home to those who love her.
		
Click to expand...

Amen.

Talk about make me cry!!! Wishing you all the luck! Bring this lady home ((((((((((vibes)))))))) and some Zeusy love too cuffs <3


----------



## katastrophykat (12 February 2013)

You just made me cry too MM... 

Thinking of you all- massive vibes xxx


----------



## maccachic (12 February 2013)

Vibes from here too (NZ).  Have they suggested getting her out of a box and into the field 24/7 restricted movement doesn't help with colic?  Might be an option when she comes home.


----------



## Beausmate (12 February 2013)

Bit of straw-clutching, but could it be caused by transferred pain from somewhere else, or a nerve playing up in the way sciatica causes pain?  The gut problems being brought on by the pain, rather than being the primary cause themselves?  Odd that it goes in cycles, almost like a build up of something.

Hope you find something soon.


----------



## shergar (13 February 2013)

Hi there in my previous post I did suggest  bladder stones and can see the vet is going to check for those   I wondered if you read up on false colic in horse s really is very difficult to tell  the difference from true colic i e guts  Have the vets tested her dropping for sand  if you look on the net sand colic it is a very easy test to do  I dont know if sand would show up on scan if there is food in the guts I do recall some one saying the horse is getting sanded on the inside as food passes over the top   Is the same vet treating Ruby some times we need fresh eyes to look if they are at a loss with  regard a diagnosis can they seek an opinion else where  Some one must have dealt with case like this before  I will be saying a prayer for you and  Ruby I wish I could do more to help you


----------



## micramadam (13 February 2013)

Visited my baby last night and she was having yet another attack. Not a huge one but enough to see that she was in pain. It's so heartbreaking just standing there trying to comfort her and not being able to do anything. 
Poo has been tested - no sand. So far 3 different vets have looked at her and they have all pointed to the thickened small intestine walls as the probable root cause of the colic. The problem is identifying what is causing these walls to be so inflamed. 
They started her on the new diet and feeding regime on Monday so now we have to wait to see if this makes a difference. If not then we are going to let them operate. I need to give her the chance. If they find something that can be fixed then fantastic, if not, then I will know that I have done all in my power to help her and we will have to call it a day. Unless they come up with a miracle. I can't let her go on suffering as she is. 
At least when we left last night she was comfortable and was feeling a little better. They had to muzzle her as she was starting to eat her straw bed 
Waiting for an update from them today. 
She is the darling of the students there. She loves to be cuddled and fussed over and they all do it (even the vets and animal carers). They all love her and she is certainly getting enough exercise as they all love to walk her around and take turns throughout the day. She also goes into the horsewalker a couple of times a day.
When she comes home I will be asking the yo about a field shelter and see if it is possible to keep her out 24/7. The only problem I can foresee with that is she gets mud fever very badly on one leg if it becomes too muddy. But we'll deal with that at a later date. 
I am taking all the information people are giving me and discussing it with the vets. 
Thank you to everyone who has suggested possibilties, to those who have pm'd m and to all of you for supporting me so far. HH forum at it's very best!


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

Sending positive thoughts your way!! I hope she doesn't have to go to surgery, but wishing you all the best if she does!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Diddleydoo (13 February 2013)

I'm sending more vibes to your girl.

And some to the vets, I hope they find the problem and fix it for you both


----------



## racebuddy (13 February 2013)

Sending you healing vibes , any news on ur little mare Today x


----------



## micramadam (13 February 2013)

No. just about to ring them as they have normally rung me by now. A little worried as to ehy they haven't rung me but 'no news is good news'?


----------



## micramadam (13 February 2013)

Still no news. Rang them and vet is busy with an emergency patient but will ring me later. Fingers crossed the news is better than yesterday. I wish it wasn't so far away. I'd be there before work and a permanent fixture after work.


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

No news is definitely good news x how far is it?


----------



## micramadam (13 February 2013)

Finally got a call about 6pm. Ruby has been fine today. No attacks at all. The new diet and feeding regime started yesterday and we have to wait at least 4/5 days to see if there is an improvement. Asked them again what they think the cause of the colic is. They think that it's not only the inflammation of the small intestine walls but an infarct in her appendix. She is on the prednisolon for the inflammation, the gastrogard for the stomach ulcers and blood thinners for the infarct. Fingers crossed that all this starts to work.
She is in the university veterinary hospital in Utrecht which ia 102 kms away. I work full time and my daughter and I have 3 other horses as well so I can't just drop everything to be with her as much as I would like to. We try to get there at least 3 times a week. On top of this I've come down with a heavy cold/flu and can't take any time off work as my colleague is sick with the flu. Oh dear, I sound like a right whinge. Sorry! I'm trying to stay positive, after all negativity attracts negativity  
really appreciating the support from this forum at the minute. 
When I have more news I'll update again.


----------



## maccachic (13 February 2013)

Not surprising you have the flu - your poor body is stressed and will be run down with what you are dealing with, take care of yourself and great that things seem to be on the improve.


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

I'm so pleased she's not had another attack today! Let's hope she's on the up!

I can imagine how hard it is not being able to see her, plus the everyday stress of kids animals and work! 
I'm lucky enough to be 20min drive from the hospital Zeus is in.

Whinge away its what we are here for  
Don't forget to look after yourself too x lots of hugs for you all xxx


----------



## SO1 (13 February 2013)

Interesting point about the bladder stones have they ruled those out? 

My friends mum had gall stones, started with stomach pains which then became so bad they had to call an ambulance and apparently the pain was 10 times worse than childbirth! She had to not eat anything for 4 days I think before they could operate so I think there must be some link to the stomach I think there might have been some inflamation to the gut well.

Hope your horse makes a full recovery but as it sounds like it was seasonal unlike gall stones logically that would probably rule them out.


----------



## Gamebird (14 February 2013)

Horses don't have a gall bladder SO1, so that would rule out gallstones.


----------



## micramadam (14 February 2013)

Update from the vets. Ruby had another colic attack last night but a minor one. The vet thinks that they are diminishing in intensity  I wish they would disppear altogether. They also scanned (externally) the bladder today as they are having trouble catching her urine . everything looks ok but they'll still try to get some urine to test. Have to have patience. If she could get through 5 days without an attack I would be hopeful.
Succumbed to the flu today and spent the day in bed. Had VIP tickets for the tennis in Rotterdam tonight but not going, not up to it. Was a valentine's pressie for OH but will have to sort out something else instead. He's been really supportive. He is totally non horsey but he does have a soft spot for them all and can't bear to see them in pain. 
Hope to feel a little better tomorrow as going to see Ruby again tomorrow night.


----------



## Diddleydoo (14 February 2013)

Glad that there has been some improvement.  More vibes for Ruby and some for you too micramadam.

Get well soon, both of you


----------



## micramadam (15 February 2013)

My worst nightmare has come true. :
Ruby is not improving. Another really severe colic attack last night. Now we have to make the decision to operate or not. There is a very high chance that it's not going to make a difference. 
There are 3 scenario's - 1) they open her up and find nothing inwhich case is it fair to let her come round just to suffer again, 2) they find something which can't be repaired so will be pts there and then 3) they find something that can be repaired. 
The 3rd scenario also leaves us with questions. How bad will it be? What are the recovery chances? What are her prospects for the future? Will she need further surgery? I want to give her a chance but I also have to be realistic. Do I just bring her home and have her enjoy one last day with her friends and family and then PTS or do I give her the slim chance of the operation?
I have some questions to ask before I make the decision. If we decide to go ahead then the op would take place on Monday or Tuesday. Naturally I would want to be there, try stopping me.
I have also been toying with the idea of asking them to speak to some of the top vets in England to see if they can help with a solution other than surgery. 
This is where I need your help. I have been abroad for so long now I no longer know the best people to talk to. Who are they?
I feel as though I am in a living hell


----------



## birchave0 (15 February 2013)

such sad news S 
big hugs from the north east, not a decision any of us would like to make...

2MH
x


----------



## racebuddy (15 February 2013)

Such sad news , i would personally speak tO Leahurst , I think if she is stable enough then sx could be poss the way forward possibly ,. At least u will have done everything poss but also you would have to be prepared that you won't find anything !!, keep us updated x x


----------



## mynutmeg (15 February 2013)

Sorry to hear. Personally I would be speaking to dick vets in Edinburgh as they are superb.


----------



## Elfen (15 February 2013)

Love to you and pip xx


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

No oh I was really hoping she didn't have another attack. I just straight to page 12 of this post ans my heart sank reading "such sad news " 

So glad she's still with us Xx what ever you decide will be right stay strong. Xxx


----------



## micramadam (15 February 2013)

Ok, the decision has been made. They will operate Tuesday morning and naturally I (and my daughter) will be there to make any decisions. We are also allowed to watch the operation. Not surr yet if I want to do that. I am hoping that I am just being over emotional about it all and that it will be something really simple and easy but my gut feeling is teeling me somthing else
Leaving soon to go see her and I will be spending as much time as possible with her this weekend. If they let me I would sleep in her stable. 
These next few days are going to be a nightmare which will either get better or worse.


----------



## PandorasJar (15 February 2013)

Fingere crossed for her xxx


----------



## racebuddy (15 February 2013)

such sad news you are being very brave , how was she tonight when u went to see her ? xx


----------



## shergar (15 February 2013)

I was so sorry to hear that Ruby is still so unwell every one is saying a prayer for her   If you were nearer I would becoming round to help you out  I hope you are taking care of your self  and getting over that flu                                            I found number for you for   ROYAL COLLEGE OF VETERINARY SURGEONS             020 7202 0789 www rcvs org uk  I  am sure this would be best people to ask with regard to top vets over here  probably worth  trying they were very good when I had a problem                                                                                          We are all thinking of you and Ruby


----------



## mynutmeg (15 February 2013)

Good luck for Tuesday and at least you'll know one way or the other


----------



## micramadam (15 February 2013)

Ruby was her normal self when we saw her this evening. Looking for food and cuddles  This is what is making it so hard. Took loads of photos of her pampered her a bit and had a little sit on her  
Back tomorrow afternoon and hoping she is fit enough to go for a walk.
Shergar - thank you so muchfor you offer. That would have been so nice. 
Racebuddy - i'm not at all brave. I've cried nearly all day today. I'm actually terrified but I'm trying to do what's best for Ruby. 
I spoke to the vet in charge of her case today and asked her to call some of the top equine hospitals in the UK. They are going to consider doing this. The vets that are looking after her are some of the top vets in The Netherlands and they have been really good so far and are open to suggestions. I really couldn't ask for better vets. 
I'll update again after our visit tomorrow. I'm going to try to get some sleep now as I am exhausted.


----------



## katastrophykat (15 February 2013)

Bless you- more hugs and very best wishes! Xxx


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

I really hope it goes well! I really feel for you all  
This week for me has felt like a life time I can't imagine what your going through.

Sending you lots of vibes and hugs xxx iv Got a good feeling about this Xx


----------



## racebuddy (16 February 2013)

healing vibes for you and ruby , you are doing everyhting possible , can u post some pics of her ?, i hope she is able to go for a walk later today , hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 February 2013)

OP,

Think very carefully about watching the vets operate.  It will be a very upsetting scene for you and a very intense few hours for the vets who are trying to save your horse.  If it is not something you are used to you may just not cope.

I have been in the same situation and I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

Off to see her very soon. Here are some pictures of her. 
	
	
		
		
	


	











http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5542&pictureid=21282













Can you see why I love her so much?


----------



## be positive (16 February 2013)

She is lovely, hope it all goes well, will be thinking of you and second Adorable Alice, watching may not be a good idea, you may feel close to her but if the outcome is not good it will not be the best memory to be left with.


----------



## serena2005 (16 February 2013)

Wow what a stunner!!


----------



## pines of rome (16 February 2013)

Beautiful girl, hope all comes good for her soon! x


----------



## shergar (16 February 2013)

WOW she is beautiful   I thought Ruby was a bay   I  was telling my daughter about her early this week  she has worked with all kinds of horse s and always had her own  First question she asked was what colour is Ruby  and then said might she be grey these are more prone to melanomas if one develops in the abdomen the first symptom is recurrent bouts of colic   Sorry if vets have already mentioned this  Now you have me and my daughter thinking of you and beautiful Ruby


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

Had a really good visit tonight. Some real quality time. She looked depressed when we first arrived, not interested in her food (so not Ruby) but perked up within about 5 mins of us being there. The animalcarers there are great they waited till everyone else had left for visiting and then said we could take her outside for a walk. The first time she has been out in the fresh air properly since end of January. We all enjoyed it. Ruby especially as we found a grassy lane behind the centre where she managed to graze for 20 mins. Hopefully a bit of Dr. Green will do her good. My daughter took some really lovely photos of her but I'll have to wait for her to download them before I can pit some more on here. 
She was tired when we put her back in her box and could barely keep her eyes open. Just shows how ill she is as all we did was walk a bit and graze a bit. I'm feeling a bit more optimistic about the op even though she did have a mild colic attack this morning but apparently it was over almost as quick as it started. Her bowel movements are normal, she still likes her food  and she looked really alert today.


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

Thanks everyone for their lovely comments about my beautiful girl.
Shergar, can you please ask your daughter, if it is a melanoma in the abdomen what are the chances of it being removed and her recovering?


----------



## shergar (16 February 2013)

Hi again just read your post and glad to hear you got Ruby out for a while  she must of loved that  I think with regard to treating  abdominal  melonomas  best bet would be to ask experts in hospital or for  them to speak to other experts if they think there is any possibility that this might be  the cause of Ruby s repeated bouts of colic   We might be wrong but ask and see what they say it cant do any harm asking  seeing as Ruby is a grey and they more prone than others   As always I am only trying to think of a cause  hope this may help or be some thing else you can remove from list of possible causes Are thoughts are with you and Ruby


----------



## serena2005 (16 February 2013)

Thinking of you Xx sounds like a lovely visit


----------



## PorkChop (16 February 2013)

She is gorgeous 

I will be thinking of you on Tuesday - I really hope she stays comfortable until then - I can't imagine how stressful and upsetting it has all been.


----------



## racebuddy (16 February 2013)

Glad you had a good visit , got called out of work to my own horse colicking again today , thinking of you and ruby !! Best wishes x x


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

Racebuddy hope your horse is ok. 
Serena2005, is Zeus coming home tomorrow?
Shergar, thanks i will be sure to ask the vets on Monday.
Will be back to see her again tomorrow. Hope she has a comfortable night tonight.


----------



## serena2005 (16 February 2013)

Still not a confirmed answer yet as his stitches are infected. So if he stays stable tonight yes he's coming home  

Just think this will be what you will be posting soon!!


----------



## mightymammoth (16 February 2013)

ruby is beautiful


----------



## horsedreams (17 February 2013)

just caught up with the update 

she really is a stunning horse 

will be thinking of you both tuesday


----------



## racebuddy (17 February 2013)

Thinking of you for Tuesday x x


----------



## micramadam (18 February 2013)

Not posted after our visit yesterday I was too ill. Journey there and back was a nightmare but I HAD to go and see her.  Have only just managed to drag myself out of bed. 
She is still having colic attacks, mainly small ones, ever day. 
It's such a shame that there isn't an MRI big enough for a full grown horse as this would have given us some answers without having to open her up tomorrow. 
Suggested the melanoma possibility and they say that it is possible but they won't know until they open her up.
They have also checked her uterus and ovaries and they are ok.
I don't think there is much else that they can check without actually opening her up. 
Operation is scheduled to start at 09.30 in the morning. Don't care how ill I am, I WILL be there. Not to watch but just to be close to her and, if necessary, to put her out of her misery. 
This is a neverending hell but one way or another tomorrow she'll either be recovering or at peace.


----------



## be positive (18 February 2013)

Will be thinking of you in the morning, you are doing all you can for her, hope you get an answer and that it is operable.


----------



## leflynn (18 February 2013)

Crikey, I see updates and I hope for good news for you, will be thinking about you all tomorrow and hoping you get an easy answer x


----------



## racebuddy (18 February 2013)

Keep strong will be thinking of you in the morning x x


----------



## shergar (18 February 2013)

I am hoping  all goes well on Tuesday for Ruby I will be thinking of you  and your family .


----------



## Nari (18 February 2013)

(((Hugs))) & lots of love x


----------



## serena2005 (18 February 2013)

oh I really do feel for you  what an awful situation 
But I'm still feeling positive about tomorrow. I'll been thinking of you all and patiently waiting for good news 
Fingers toes hooves and paws are all crossed and won't uncross untill she is better!
Come on Ruby!! Xxxx


----------



## Mickle (18 February 2013)

Will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow and wishing all the best wishes and good vibes for Ruby. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WandaMare (18 February 2013)

Wishing you and Ruby all the best for tomorrow, everything crossed for you both x


----------



## katastrophykat (18 February 2013)

All my best wishes for tomorrow x


----------



## YorksG (19 February 2013)

Will think of you tomorrow and hope all is well.


----------



## racebuddy (19 February 2013)

Wishing U the best of luck today x x


----------



## sueeltringham (19 February 2013)

Good luck and hope you get some answers


----------



## Shysmum (19 February 2013)

Will be thinking of you all day x


----------



## serena2005 (19 February 2013)

Frantically checking both threads!! 
You can do it ruby! Come on girly! Xxx


----------



## Diddleydoo (19 February 2013)

Thinking of you both.

Come on Ruby, vibes are coming your way girl.


----------



## micramadam (19 February 2013)

What an emotional rollercoaster day. I am exhausted and don't really feel that we've got any closer to the cause. The next 72 hours is critical. They have taken bits of the thickened bowel wall and sent it to pathology to see what the infection actually is. If they know that they can then treat it with the right medication. They say that her bowel is moving but very slow and this could be due to the infection or there are parts of her bowel where the nerves are dead and it is paralysed. It that's the case then that is the end 
I am hoping that it is the infection that is causing the slow movement.
Ruby is a real fighter. After the op they said it would take berween 1-2 hours for her to come round and be up on her feet. She shocked them all  - she was on her feet within 30 mins My girl has real fighting spirit.  Just this alone is enough to convince people that she wants to live. 
When they let us see her, she was very happy to see us and greeted us with a very loud neigh.
By the time we left she was drinking and peeing and she even pooped a bit. Not too excited about the poop bit as that is what had already been processed before the op. 
Back there tomorrow to spend the day with her. Hope that she will be ok tonight. Vets have been outstanding there. I can't praise them enough. They kept us updated throughout the op even though we were watching
It wasn't as bad to watch as I expected. Watching Grey's Anatomy and CSI has obviously helped.  
Hoping for no phone calls tonight. No news will be good news!
I'd also like to thank you all for the amazing support. You have helped us more than you know it. Hopefully I'll be able to report some good news soon.


----------



## serena2005 (19 February 2013)

Oh you tug on the heart strings!! We all want her to live! Keep fighting ruby!! Xx


----------



## leflynn (19 February 2013)

C'mon Ruby keep at it girl!  Fingers crossed for no phone calls and an identifiable/fixable something....


----------



## serena2005 (20 February 2013)

Any news today? X


----------



## micramadam (20 February 2013)

Not long been back from visiting Ruby. What a difference a day makes! No phone calls through the night. What a relief. Ruby is one strong mare. Off the drip this morning, already had a short walk out and is allowed tiny bits of hay every now and again. She is ravenous and has had to be muzzled to stop her eating her bed of wood shavings. She has already passed pony sized droppings. They are all amazed at her. She has a very strong character but is so sweet and affectionate with it. She is winning every ones hearts.
The biopsies are being processed as an emergency by the pathology lab and should be back either later today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed they give us some information on hownto treat the infection and stop any more colic.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 February 2013)

I open this thread everyday holding my breath, I so hope your lovely mare come home soon.  Very best wishes and luck to you all.


----------



## serena2005 (20 February 2013)

Oh god I'm welling up!! So bloody happy for you all!! Told u I had a good feeling about it! What an amazing horse!!


----------



## micramadam (20 February 2013)

Vet just rang from hospital. Ruby is ok. Started to worry! The results are back. Confirmed she has a severe infection in the appendix area and the large bowel. This is the cause of the colic. 
I am so happy that her bowel is not paralysed in places. 
This is treatable. It may take a while though to get it under control so she is not out of the woods yet. They are upping the strength of the anti inflammatories. This has a high risk of causing lamminitis if not managed correctly! No-one has any idea where the infection has come from. They are toying with the idea that she may have developed a very rare gluten allergy. A nutrionist will be consulted tomorrow to see what she can and can't eat. In the meantime I have also suggested they think about natural herbs such as slippery elm bark powder and licquorice as these are also natural anti inflammatories. 
Anyone know of any other horses/ponies with a gluten allergy? What do they get fed?


----------



## PandorasJar (20 February 2013)

That's brilliant news. Nothing helpful to say, but so glad the root problem has been found and it's treatable. Hope that it's under control soon x


----------



## Diddleydoo (20 February 2013)

I'm sorry I know nothing about gluten problems.

But I am so pleased that the cause of the colic has been found and that it can be dealt with.

Really glad that she's eating and pooing.

As always, VIBES for Ruby.  Go on girl you're doing great, keep it up please.  Good girl


----------



## serena2005 (20 February 2013)

Yay!!! You must be sooo happy! I know I am for you!!
It's such great news Xx


----------



## micramadam (20 February 2013)

Yes it is. 
After the nightmare I went through wondering if I was doing the right thing with the operation i am so pleased that some good has come out of it. Now if we can just get the infection under control and her diet right. 
I have nothing but praise for the vets at Utrecht. They have been fantastic. I've been kept informed every step of the way. They've listened to all my suggestions and now they are even willing to discuss the use of natural remedies alongside the medication to help her get better. I know their expertise is costing a fortune but the fact they are willing to listen and not dismiss me as an ignoramus means a lot to me. 
Like I mentioned before Ruby is not out of the danger zone yet but we now have hope.


----------



## WandaMare (20 February 2013)

So glad things went well today for Ruby, you both so deserve some positive news  Fingers crossed the infection heals up soon, she sounds a very special horse x


----------



## shergar (20 February 2013)

Hi I am so happy that a cause has been found  and Ruby is on right track now for her treatment we are all willing her to get better  she has put up such a fight  and I must say she is so lucky to belong to a family who love her so much            Well done to those vets also.


----------



## E13 (20 February 2013)

I have been following your story, it's great that things are looking up now! Hopefully she will make a speedy recovery, with no ongoing problems


----------



## serena2005 (21 February 2013)

How is Ruby today? Me and Zeus are sending our love Xx


----------



## racebuddy (21 February 2013)

Any update today !!x x


----------



## dianchi (21 February 2013)

So pleased to see the biospy results were treatable!

No idea on gluten free-is it the same as cereal free? If so over here Allen and Page do a feed for it, so hopefully there is a european equiv!


----------



## micramadam (21 February 2013)

Had a call from the vet this morning. I always hold my breath when they ring wondering if its good news or bad. Good news again today. She's still doing really well. Waiting to hear from the nutritionist and going to see Ruby tonight. This time tomorrow the danger from the op will be over and then we can really concentrate on the infection.


----------



## Silverfire (21 February 2013)

Glad Ruby is still doing okay.


----------



## serena2005 (21 February 2013)

Counting down the hours!! She's so strong. What a fighter


----------



## micramadam (23 February 2013)

Bit of a hiccup yesterday.  Vet reduced pain meds but obviously too soon as Ruby wouldn't eat and was uninterested. He immediately upped them again and within an hour she was eating and more like herself. They will try again on Monday to reduce them and she how she reacts. She is on so much medication it reads like a chemists stock list. 
Had a night off from visiting yesterday as I was exhausted. Really wanted to go to see her but it's no good making myself ill as this won't do her any good. 
Are going to see her today and looking forward to it.


----------



## racebuddy (23 February 2013)

Ahh hope she is ok today when U go and see her today , keep us updated x x


----------



## racebuddy (23 February 2013)

Any news on ruby today? X


----------



## micramadam (23 February 2013)

Visited my girl today and discovered her flat out and fast asleep The op has finally caught up with her. She was very subdued today but ate every carrot she was offered.  Think she is just worn out. 
Was allowed to take her for a small walk around the clinic so took the opportunity to walk her onto the weighbridge. She weighed 635kgs when we took her in 5 weeks ago. She now weighs 538 kgs. I am so pleased she had a bit weight on otherwise she'd be skin and bone now. We knew she needed to lose a bit weight before all this started but she's now lost that and a lot of muscle mass. She can't afford to lose any more. Luckily she is almost back on full rations. 
Just hope that the medication is helping with the infection. Today was day 4 after op and although she was a little uncomfortable there have been no colic problems. I think the uncomfortable feeling is from the stitches starting to pull a bit as they are healing as she kept trying to turn and scratch but luckily she can't get near them. She was dozing most of the time we were there and I could quite happily have curled up with her and joined her. She seemed very content to have some company. 
Daren't even think about her coming home yet. If she can get through a few more days without colic then I think we are winning. We still just taking 1 day at a time.


----------



## PorkChop (23 February 2013)

Hang on in there - you have all of us willing her to get home


----------



## Nari (23 February 2013)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed & sending you both lots of vibes for a positive outcome x


----------



## serena2005 (24 February 2013)

Iv been so busy iv not had a chance to come and check on ruby, but sounds like her progress to still going in the right direction  
It's a nerve racking time coming off the meds isn't it!? Hopefully next time she will react positive.
Loved the post about her being asleep, I remember seeing Zeus on that day he's was so tired. He had ups and downs during coming off the meds I'm sure its expected after all they have been through. Zeus was put back on his meds after being taken off too, so try not to worry too much, its good she's making it quite clear she needs them


----------



## racebuddy (24 February 2013)

Glad she has no more
Colic attacks , have u been to see her today ? Xx


----------



## micramadam (24 February 2013)

Been to see her this afternoon and she was much brighter than yesterday. I'm hoping we've turned a corner but daren't get my hopes up yet. Took her for a little walk and she was interested in everything and smelling everything. She hasn't been like that for a while. It was like the old Ruby was back. 
On a more serious note some idiot stable carer had written her up for haylage instead of hay. Luckily she hadn't eaten much of it. Played merry hell with them and removed it all and replaced it with hay. Also took out the food that was still in her food bowl as she obviously didn't like it and Ruby loves her food. She prefers the new muesli they have just started her on. 
Hoping to see some improvement this week from the medication. If not then they will be told to try the natural herbal route. Off to do some serious research on what herbs will possibly help.


----------



## PandorasJar (24 February 2013)

Lovely update x


----------



## onemoretime (25 February 2013)

So glad to read this.  Keep up the good work Ruby.


----------



## micramadam (25 February 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have raised my hopes yesterday. The vet in charge of her case is not happy with how things are progressing. She is not making the progress she should be and because of this they are not even going to attempt reducing the meds. Ruby is having very uncomfortable days and I have a feeling the only reaon she is not having full blown colic attacks is because of all the painkillers she's on. 
She needs to pick up this week. She has till next Monday/Tuesday to start and show some improvement. We can't keep her on the medication indefinitely. It's not fair on her. Have I delayed the inevitable? I only want to give her a chance.
I' m trying to stay positive but we may lose her after all. Should I try the herbal approach, will it make a difference or will it prolong her pain? Don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## racebuddy (25 February 2013)

Poor ruby she has been through so much !!, maybe do know harm
In the herbal approach but not had any experience of this , really feeling for u !!, could u post any pics ? X x


----------



## be positive (25 February 2013)

I am sorry it is not better news, keep checking for your updates. 
You said she is on muesli feed, that sounds like a cereal based diet which seems rather unusual for an ulcer prone horse, surely a fibre based diet would be more suitable, alfalfa with linseed or some speedibeet, I have my tricky horse on just fast fibre and speedibeet with supplements and he has just started on alfalfa.

I would look at asking a nutritionist for advice, vets are not always the best informed in dietary needs.


----------



## shergar (25 February 2013)

Hi so sorry to hear about Ruby I am still thinking of you . Has Ruby finished her antibiotics now ?   Is there a name for what Ruby has?  Would your vets be able to ask experts else where . May be they could ask the horse hospital in Newmarket   I am only thinking some one must have had this problem before and hopefully have an answer  that can help  Ruby .


----------



## PorkChop (25 February 2013)

Oh no, I was hoping for a more positive update   You do what feels right for you and Ruby x


----------



## Queenbee (25 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			I knew I shouldn't have raised my hopes yesterday. The vet in charge of her case is not happy with how things are progressing. She is not making the progress she should be and because of this they are not even going to attempt reducing the meds. Ruby is having very uncomfortable days and I have a feeling the only reaon she is not having full blown colic attacks is because of all the painkillers she's on. 
She needs to pick up this week. She has till next Monday/Tuesday to start and show some improvement. We can't keep her on the medication indefinitely. It's not fair on her. Have I delayed the inevitable? I only want to give her a chance.
I' m trying to stay positive but we may lose her after all. Should I try the herbal approach, will it make a difference or will it prolong her pain? Don't know what to do anymore.

Click to expand...

What antibiotics is she on for the infection?


----------



## micramadam (25 February 2013)

I need to go up and speak to the vets face to face. Don't see them on an evening. I have a feeling they're mucking about with her food too much 
Queenbee there is a whole list of medication. I'll make a note of them all tomorrow but I do know she is on gastrogard, metacam, calcium (something or other) and about 5 other things.
She has enteritis and from what I have read the prognosis is not good.


----------



## mynutmeg (25 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			I need to go up and speak to the vets face to face. Don't see them on an evening. I have a feeling they're mucking about with her food too much 
Queenbee there is a whole list of medication. I'll make a note of them all tomorrow but I do know she is on gastrogard, metacam, calcium (something or other) and about 5 other things.
She has enteritis and from what I have read the prognosis is not good.

Click to expand...

Metacam is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medication and completely counter-indicated in ulcers as it can cause them, it's pretty damaging to the gut - I would definately be quering that because while it's good for the anti-inflammatory I would be worried about it from a gut point of view and (certainly within human medicine) there are much more effective gut anti-inflammatories that do not have the same side-effects. 
Also for a colic horse changing her food sounds like a bad idea - surely you want it kept as consistent as possible.

Enteritis just refers to inflammation of the small intestines so getting the right anti-inflammatory meds should help. Also be aware some anti-biotics can cause inflammation of the gut (if taken orally).

Please note most of my gut knowledge comes from humans (my mom has crohns - an inflammatory bowel disease) so I'm not sure what drugs are availble for equines but I know that non-steriodals are a big no-no as they cause damage to the gut.

I really hope you get better news tomorrow when you talk to the vets


----------



## Nari (25 February 2013)

Re the metacam my vet told me today that it's one of the safest NSAIDs for a horse with a history of ulcers. Admittedly none of them are ideal, but sometimes needs must & ongoing pain can also cause ulcers - sometimes it's a fine line to tread.

I hope things start looking up again x


----------



## mynutmeg (26 February 2013)

Nari said:



			Re the metacam my vet told me today that it's one of the safest NSAIDs for a horse with a history of ulcers. Admittedly none of them are ideal, but sometimes needs must & ongoing pain can also cause ulcers - sometimes it's a fine line to tread.

I hope things start looking up again x
		
Click to expand...

I do understand needs must and I don't know whats available for horses but certainly within humans there are anti-inflammatories that are not NSAIDs and are aimed specifically at the gut so they don't have the ulcer risk and are much more effective - it's something to discuss with the vets


----------



## zigzag (26 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			I need to go up and speak to the vets face to face. Don't see them on an evening. I have a feeling they're mucking about with her food too much 
Queenbee there is a whole list of medication. I'll make a note of them all tomorrow but I do know she is on gastrogard, metacam, calcium (something or other) and about 5 other things.
She has enteritis and from what I have read the prognosis is not good.

Click to expand...

Enteritis is not good,  we had a show pony at the yard that had it, they think it was caused by a red worm migrating "wrong" he was in Bristol vet hospital for a fortnight, but they said he was depressed not eating etc and showing low grade pain all the time, grinding teeth etc.  They couldn't do any more for him there, so gave us all the drugs ( though this was in the 80's when gastroguard etc weren't around!) 

We brought him home (on their advice) for a week (if he didn't improve he would be PTS) and he was turned out into a field ( was summer) , the difference in a few days at just nibbling grass 24/7 and being back with his friends was amazing. Do you think Ruby is worse since being at hospital? If there is nothing more they can do, could you turn her out for a bit (still on meds) see if she improves.

Hope she gets better soon.  Bristol was amazed at our little pony, they said 99% of horses didn't recover, but please remember this was in the 80's and vet medicine is much better now


----------



## serena2005 (26 February 2013)

Come on ruby!! Sending tons of vibes xxxxxxx


----------



## racebuddy (26 February 2013)

thinking of you and ruby any news today ? xxx


----------



## dianchi (26 February 2013)

Come on ruby roo!


----------



## candyflosspot (26 February 2013)

I have read the entire thread and am praying that Ruby is feeling better soon. Thinking of you & Ruby. Your girlie is certainly a fighter. Lets pray she pulls through.


----------



## micramadam (26 February 2013)

We need a miracle 
I feel that my girl is on death row and there is sod all I can do to stop it. 
Went up today to see her and speak to vet. Got there and she wasn't in the stable. The vet was treating her as she wasn't well at all.
Spoke to the vet at length today and he went through everything that they done and what the options are. Basically the infection is so bad that the normal peristalsis (movement) of the bowel is not working. The wall is so thickened by the infection that the nerves are unable to work properly. She is fine when her system is empty but after 4 days there is enough food in her system to cause everything to block up and she ends up with impaction and gas colic again.
The vet is really disappointed at how things have turned out. He expected some improvement once the results of the biopsies were know and they could target it with specific medicine. 
She has chronic active eosinophile colitis/typhlitis. Apart from gastrogard for her stomach ulcers, she is on metacam,rapidexon, gentamycine, bedozane, procapen, fragmin, carbasalaat calcium and equivitamin E.
They were going to administer a parafin treatment to empty her out tonight and hope that in next 7 days the medicine kicks in and the infection starts to subside so that the bowel can start working properly again. 
The vet has agreed to ring Rossdales but who is the best person to speak to there. He is more than willing to try everything to help her and perhaps Rossdales can offer other options. Who can he speak to?
I'm in a neverending nightmare  I've cried all the way home and have driven in a daze most of the way. 
What more can I do to help her? She is now losing weight rapidly and I know that if the situation doesn't improve over the next 7 days, then the best thing I can do for her is to let her go.


----------



## pines of rome (26 February 2013)

Your poor girl and you, I feel so awful for you both, I hope you get a miracle and she can fight this! Hugs to you both xx


----------



## katastrophykat (26 February 2013)

Oh MM, huge vibes from here- I don't know what to say- nothing seems to say it right hun- Hugs xxxx


----------



## Nari (26 February 2013)

Oh Micramadam, I'm sending so many hugs & prayers & I just wish I could do more x


----------



## whatafaff (26 February 2013)

Hi I had this problem last winter and I have been very careful to watch my mares intake of fluids. Yes warm water so they are tempted to drink more, and also add 100% apple juice to her water. 1tsp of salt to her feed is a good idea also you could try what everyone else has suggested hot sloppy bran mashes added to her normal feed.  Is she on hay or hayledge. I feed ad lib hayledge as I don;t have any grazing in winter, however they are out and at least moving around. Hope some of this helps.
And worst of all is our insurance has excluded this problem for cover so we are on our own as far as this is concerned.
Good Luck
Whatafaff


----------



## SO1 (26 February 2013)

I really hope your horse gets better it must be so stressful for you.


----------



## racebuddy (26 February 2013)

Did ur vets speak to rossendales I would imigine they would need to speak to the medicine specialist who deals with the colic , they should be able to guide you when you ring up , really feel for u and ruby !! X x


----------



## shergar (26 February 2013)

so sorry to hear about Ruby, I have looked for Newmarket Equine Hospital it is the  largest most sophisticated equine hospital in Europe,the director and senior surgeon is Ian Wright  TELEPHONE 01638 782000.  I am sure they would try and help you. My thoughts are as always with you and Ruby .


----------



## mynutmeg (26 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			We need a miracle 
I feel that my girl is on death row and there is sod all I can do to stop it. 
Went up today to see her and speak to vet. Got there and she wasn't in the stable. The vet was treating her as she wasn't well at all.
Spoke to the vet at length today and he went through everything that they done and what the options are. Basically the infection is so bad that the normal peristalsis (movement) of the bowel is not working. The wall is so thickened by the infection that the nerves are unable to work properly. She is fine when her system is empty but after 4 days there is enough food in her system to cause everything to block up and she ends up with impaction and gas colic again.
The vet is really disappointed at how things have turned out. He expected some improvement once the results of the biopsies were know and they could target it with specific medicine. 
She has chronic active eosinophile colitis/typhlitis. Apart from gastrogard for her stomach ulcers, she is on metacam,rapidexon, gentamycine, bedozane, procapen, fragmin, carbasalaat calcium and equivitamin E.
They were going to administer a parafin treatment to empty her out tonight and hope that in next 7 days the medicine kicks in and the infection starts to subside so that the bowel can start working properly again. 
The vet has agreed to ring Rossdales but who is the best person to speak to there. He is more than willing to try everything to help her and perhaps Rossdales can offer other options. Who can he speak to?
I'm in a neverending nightmare  I've cried all the way home and have driven in a daze most of the way. 
What more can I do to help her? She is now losing weight rapidly and I know that if the situation doesn't improve over the next 7 days, then the best thing I can do for her is to let her go. 

Click to expand...

Reading through your latest update I almost wonder if the best thing to do would be to not feed anything other than very thin/almost liquid gruel so that her gut doesn't have to do anything other than recover. If necessary they could use total parenteral nutrition ie feeding through the IV, to keep her weight up while she heals. This would give her gut a complete rest while it heals and give the nerves a chance to recover, the biggest problem would be the ulcers hence giving a thin gruel to keep the salavia going and feed the gastro guard in to protect her stomach.

Thinking of you both and really hoping you can pull her through {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## amandap (26 February 2013)

xxxxxx


----------



## Queenbee (27 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			We need a miracle 
I feel that my girl is on death row and there is sod all I can do to stop it. 
Went up today to see her and speak to vet. Got there and she wasn't in the stable. The vet was treating her as she wasn't well at all.
Spoke to the vet at length today and he went through everything that they done and what the options are. Basically the infection is so bad that the normal peristalsis (movement) of the bowel is not working. The wall is so thickened by the infection that the nerves are unable to work properly. She is fine when her system is empty but after 4 days there is enough food in her system to cause everything to block up and she ends up with impaction and gas colic again.
The vet is really disappointed at how things have turned out. He expected some improvement once the results of the biopsies were know and they could target it with specific medicine. 
She has chronic active eosinophile colitis/typhlitis. Apart from gastrogard for her stomach ulcers, she is on metacam,rapidexon, gentamycine, bedozane, procapen, fragmin, carbasalaat calcium and equivitamin E.
They were going to administer a parafin treatment to empty her out tonight and hope that in next 7 days the medicine kicks in and the infection starts to subside so that the bowel can start working properly again. 
The vet has agreed to ring Rossdales but who is the best person to speak to there. He is more than willing to try everything to help her and perhaps Rossdales can offer other options. Who can he speak to?
I'm in a neverending nightmare  I've cried all the way home and have driven in a daze most of the way. 
What more can I do to help her? She is now losing weight rapidly and I know that if the situation doesn't improve over the next 7 days, then the best thing I can do for her is to let her go. 

Click to expand...

I don't want to direct you to the thread about my girl, because it is pretty graphic and not what you need to be reading at the moment, but right now I would be dosing her up with a blood tonic, I don't know if you can get haemavite b plus over there but if not look it up and find something similar... Feed at the max dosage, I swear that that gave me an extra couple of weeks with my girl.  And a gut balancer probiotic - protexin if you can get it. Both will help keep the weight on.  Food wise, I would be feeding fibre pellets... Soaked to a slop with added oil and a balancer.  Whatever you do, do not worm her (I know you aren't thinking about it) it will do untold damage.  If you can get something like fast fibre over there, feed that as a hay replacement so that everything she eats is already a mush when it goes into her system.  Check her glands under her face, when my girl was ill they were puffy and she wouldn't eat if she had to put her head down.  Feed from a raised manger to make eating more 'comfortable'. Other than what you are currently doing and the above, that is all I can really say, although I feel for you, I know exactly what you are going through and I'm keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## racebuddy (27 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for u hope u are able to speak to someone today !! X


----------



## serena2005 (27 February 2013)

Hoping for better news to day x


----------



## micramadam (27 February 2013)

Just spoken to the vet. He has spoken to Claire at Rossdales and unfortunately the prognosis is not good. There is another antibiotic we can use but it KILLS all the bacteria, good and bad and can lead to the horse going into massive shock and dying. Because its not used regularly as these cases are rare there are no real statistics to say if it works or not. This medication only treats the symptoms not the root cause of the problem which is the massive infection.
We have decided, for the moment, not to do this and to hope that the current medicine will kick in. It may be the very last resort to use this in the hope that the good bacteria will flourish again not the bad bacteria but do I really want her to suffer in the case that it doesn't help.
24/7 on grass is not an option because gas would build up very quickly in her bowel and the problem is her bowel is not moving quick enough to dispel it. The medication she is currently on is supposed to be helping this by targeting the infection so the bowel can start working properly again. 
We just have to keep hoping that the medication will start to have an effect on the infection but she has already been on this medication now for 3 weeks with no signs of any improvement. They started this medication before we decided to do the surgery. I just wish they had found something else during the surgery. I could be posting now that she was almost ready to come home. As it is, it is highly unlikely that she will come home. 
I am trying to remain positive but when all efforts seem to bring no positive outcome it is very hard. I have to prepare myself for the worst and that is killing me. I am a wreck at the moment. Devastated comes nowhere near how I feel and if (when ) I have to make the PTS decision, I dread to think how terrible it is going to be.


----------



## leflynn (27 February 2013)

Crikey I really hope you get a miracle and she comes home with you  

Fingers crossed and many hugs for better news soon x


----------



## pines of rome (27 February 2013)

I am praying that your poor girl can find the strength to fight this horrid infection, you stay strong now! Love to both of you xx


----------



## dianchi (27 February 2013)

Sorry to see this, but come on ruby keep your head up and fighting!


----------



## mynutmeg (27 February 2013)

really thinking of you guys and hoping she can pull through


----------



## Queenbee (27 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			Just spoken to the vet. He has spoken to Claire at Rossdales and unfortunately the prognosis is not good. There is another antibiotic we can use but it KILLS all the bacteria, good and bad and can lead to the horse going into massive shock and dying. Because its not used regularly as these cases are rare there are no real statistics to say if it works or not. This medication only treats the symptoms not the root cause of the problem which is the massive infection.
We have decided, for the moment, not to do this and to hope that the current medicine will kick in. It may be the very last resort to use this in the hope that the good bacteria will flourish again not the bad bacteria but do I really want her to suffer in the case that it doesn't help.
24/7 on grass is not an option because gas would build up very quickly in her bowel and the problem is her bowel is not moving quick enough to dispel it. The medication she is currently on is supposed to be helping this by targeting the infection so the bowel can start working properly again. 
We just have to keep hoping that the medication will start to have an effect on the infection but she has already been on this medication now for 3 weeks with no signs of any improvement. They started this medication before we decided to do the surgery. I just wish they had found something else during the surgery. I could be posting now that she was almost ready to come home. As it is, it is highly unlikely that she will come home. 
I am trying to remain positive but when all efforts seem to bring no positive outcome it is very hard. I have to prepare myself for the worst and that is killing me. I am a wreck at the moment. Devastated comes nowhere near how I feel and if (when ) I have to make the PTS decision, I dread to think how terrible it is going to be.
		
Click to expand...

MM I am so sorry to read this  xxx I don't know if you have already done this, but if not may I suggest you sit down and make a worst case scenario PTS plan - how you want it to happen and what you want to happen after.  It isn't nice, but once its done you don't have to deal with it when the time does come.  One minute I was planning for a new treatment on monday (this was friday morning) friday evening, she was so weak I came home determined to call the vets to PTS on the saturday.... which they did.  Believe me, just making the decision of PTS is bad enough and I was so glad that I had my plan so I didn't have to worry about the details when the time came, I already knew who I needed there, what method I wanted, and what was going to happen to her afterwards.  xx  My thoughts are with you and I come on here everyday at the moment, praying for a miracle for you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## mynutmeg (27 February 2013)

Queenbee said:



			MM I am so sorry to read this  xxx I don't know if you have already done this, but if not may I suggest you sit down and make a worst case scenario PTS plan - how you want it to happen and what you want to happen after.  It isn't nice, but once its done you don't have to deal with it when the time does come.  One minute I was planning for a new treatment on monday (this was friday morning) friday evening, she was so weak I came home determined to call the vets to PTS on the saturday.... which they did.  Believe me, just making the decision of PTS is bad enough and I was so glad that I had my plan so I didn't have to worry about the details when the time came, I already knew who I needed there, what method I wanted, and what was going to happen to her afterwards.  xx  My thoughts are with you and I come on here everyday at the moment, praying for a miracle for you and your beautiful girl.
		
Click to expand...

^^This, you won't want to have to think about it and organise it should it come to the worst (still hoping she can pull through + lots of hugs)


----------



## racebuddy (27 February 2013)

Sending lots of positive vibes keep strong !!! X


----------



## micramadam (27 February 2013)

Yes, I'm still hoping she'll pull through but it is now very unlikely and I am having to face the fact that this time next week she'll no longer be here. 
We have discussed this as a family what we will do and have decided that we will be with her when she breathes her last. That will be hard but we don't want her to be alone with strangers as she leaves to cross the rainbow bridge. 
We have also decided to have her cremated. I don't want them cutting her up and using her for research. We will save her tail hair and her shoes. The tail hair will be made into jewellery for me and my daughter. Eventually her ashes will be spread on the beach that she loves. 
We spent some more quality time with her tonight and she spent most of the time frisking us for carrots and treats.  This is what is making the decision so hard. If she was seriously ill all the time, it wouldn't be such a hard decision to make but she has 2-3 good days then 2 bad days. It's not fair on her as this is not quality of life and she is also now losing weight as a result. We have discussed IV feeding but the vets said this is not an option. They did explain the reasons why but I was too upset at the time to remember exactly what they said.
We really could do with a miracle but that is highly unlikely.
I'll keep you all updated over the next few days in case that miracle happens but thanks everyone for your support. We'll need it more than ever over the next week.


----------



## mynutmeg (28 February 2013)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## TrasaM (28 February 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
		
Click to expand...

^^ come on Ruby.. Fight it. Xxxx


----------



## racebuddy (28 February 2013)

Vibes (((((( hoping you have better news today !! X x


----------



## micramadam (28 February 2013)

We may have found our miracle thanks to cjhmm! Can't say much yet as it is ongoing but it has given me hope! 
Cjhmm I am so so grateful for your help. If you where here you'd get the biggest hug from me anyone could ever give just for giving me this hope. 
Will let you know what happens. 
Come on HHO send us the vibes to boost this possible cure.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			We may have found our miracle thanks to cjhmm! Can't say much yet as it is ongoing but it has given me hope! 
Cjhmm I am so so grateful for your help. If you where here you'd get the biggest hug from me anyone could ever give just for giving me this hope. 
Will let you know what happens. 
Come on HHO send us the vibes to boost this possible cure.
		
Click to expand...

Very best wishes, I so hope your lovely girl can be saved.


----------



## WandaMare (28 February 2013)

Sending you huge vibes Ruby, you can do it! We are all behind you and willing you to get better, big hugs and thinking of you X


----------



## leflynn (28 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			We may have found our miracle thanks to cjhmm! Can't say much yet as it is ongoing but it has given me hope! 
Cjhmm I am so so grateful for your help. If you where here you'd get the biggest hug from me anyone could ever give just for giving me this hope. 
Will let you know what happens. 
Come on HHO send us the vibes to boost this possible cure.
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep crossing everything, c'mon Ruby girl!


----------



## serena2005 (28 February 2013)

Very much looking forward to the next update, sending lots of vibes your way xxxx


----------



## pines of rome (28 February 2013)

That sounds more positive, more get better vibes sent! xx


----------



## dianchi (28 February 2013)

Oooooooooooooooooooo loving the sound of this! Come on Ruby!


----------



## katastrophykat (28 February 2013)

Ooooo, hoping for good news xxx


----------



## neddymad (28 February 2013)

Sending lorry loads of get well vibes to you all x


----------



## Nari (28 February 2013)

Lots of vibes on the way xxx


----------



## catembi (28 February 2013)

Everything crossed for you.  I went through the same wringer when Catembi was seriously ill with a bowel problem.  It's the ups & downs that are so cruel.  Just when you've mentally prepared for one outcome, the seesaw tips the other way.

Hope it all works out for you.

T x


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2013)

Fingers crossed here xxxx


----------



## zigzag (28 February 2013)

Fingers crossed for you and Ruby xx


----------



## mynutmeg (28 February 2013)

micramadam said:



			We may have found our miracle thanks to cjhmm! Can't say much yet as it is ongoing but it has given me hope! 
Cjhmm I am so so grateful for your help. If you where here you'd get the biggest hug from me anyone could ever give just for giving me this hope. 
Will let you know what happens. 
Come on HHO send us the vibes to boost this possible cure.
		
Click to expand...

vibes galore on their way - I don't think there is any horse that has more people routing for her than Ruby 

Really, really, really, really hoping this miracle (we do need further details once you know if it works) does the job


----------



## dianchi (1 March 2013)

Any update?


----------



## micramadam (1 March 2013)

I have to go to England to pick this up as apparently there will be some problem getting it through Dutch customs? Hopefully she should start on the medication next week.
Not long been in from visiting Ruby. She was much brighter tonight. Last night I was worried that she wasn't drinking enough so tonight we took a bucket full of chopped carrots, some broccoli and some apple juice, filled a bucket with the apple juice and water and kept putting handfuls of chopped carrots into it. To eat the carrots she had to fish them out of the water which meant she also had to drink it. She thoroughly enjoyed doing this and we also got more water into her. Kept her occupied for the 90 minutes we were there. She was happily munching on hay when we left. 
We 'll do this again tomorrow but we are also going to try liquidising some carrots and adding 50% extra water to see if this will also help with getting more water in and getting things moving through her bowel. She'll also be getting more broccoli which she absolutely loves!
What other veg do you think may help stimulate the bowel? Trying to think of more natural ways of helping her while we are waiting for the medicine.


----------



## be positive (1 March 2013)

It sounds like a positive visit, my horse that is still not drinking properly loves parsnips, they hold water well being more porous than carrots, otherwise any soaked feed such as sugar beet or grass nuts both of which I am currently using to keep him hydrated.
I hope the medicine is what you having been looking for and can help get her on the mend, it must seem like your life is on hold, thinking of you.


----------



## mynutmeg (1 March 2013)

micramadam said:



			I have to go to England to pick this up as apparently there will be some problem getting it through Dutch customs? Hopefully she should start on the medication next week.
Not long been in from visiting Ruby. She was much brighter tonight. Last night I was worried that she wasn't drinking enough so tonight we took a bucket full of chopped carrots, some broccoli and some apple juice, filled a bucket with the apple juice and water and kept putting handfuls of chopped carrots into it. To eat the carrots she had to fish them out of the water which meant she also had to drink it. She thoroughly enjoyed doing this and we also got more water into her. Kept her occupied for the 90 minutes we were there. She was happily munching on hay when we left. 
We 'll do this again tomorrow but we are also going to try liquidising some carrots and adding 50% extra water to see if this will also help with getting more water in and getting things moving through her bowel. She'll also be getting more broccoli which she absolutely loves!
What other veg do you think may help stimulate the bowel? Trying to think of more natural ways of helping her while we are waiting for the medicine.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with getting hold of the meds for her. We use really sloppy grass nuts as it's good nutrition at the same time as being good hydration.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 March 2013)

Grassnut 'soup' was what got my mare eating again after colic.

I do hope that the new medication sorts out Ruby's problem.


----------



## Queenbee (2 March 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Grassnut 'soup' was what got my mare eating again after colic.

I do hope that the new medication sorts out Ruby's problem.
		
Click to expand...

So happy to read some positives x Another vote for 'slop'


----------



## TrasaM (2 March 2013)

Sounds like a happier Ruby. Keep fighting girl and good luck with the medication. Hugs {{}} x


----------



## micramadam (2 March 2013)

Not sure if today was a good day or a bad day.
When we got there she was, as usual, overjoyed to see us and quite happy to munch on the carrots, broccoli and apples we brought along. Didn't like the liquidised carrot at all not even when mixed with her food and she didn't like the apple juice either. Mind you she doesn't like what they are feeding her, grass pellets, she absolutely hates them and will eat everything else but them. Even tried making a slop out of them with everthing mixed in and she still won't eat it. At least she didn't seem to be as dehydrated today. 
My daughter took along a photographer friend today to make some nice photos and we managed to get outside with her for 5 minutes. She seemed to enjoy the fresh air but it also tired her out. 
On a positive note, she hasn't lost any more weight. We stood her on the weighbridge will we were walking her about and she is 1kg heavier than she was the last time we weighed her. That was a relief.
When we left she seemed to be uncomfortable and lay down but she didn't start to roll. She just wanted to lie down. She seemed to be very tired all of a sudden. Mind you we were there for a good 1 3/4 hrs.
Hope she will be alright tonight. Will see her again tomorrow. We are going every day at the minute. Makes for long days but it's becoming routine now. I can literally do the 102 km there blindfolded I know the way so well now.  
I just wish one of these days in the near future I will be on my way home with her in the trailer behind me. Let's hope the medication coming from America will help. Having to have this sent to my parent's address in the UK and then I will have to go collect it.  
Unless there are any volunteers to bring it here for me. 
Off to check the flights from Amsterdam to Newcastle . I think Easy Jet has started flying between the 2 again.


----------



## MadisonBelle (4 March 2013)

How's she doing? Hope you get the med's soon. Good luck!


----------



## Four Seasons (4 March 2013)

Ruby has been put to sleep. Her intestine ripped, she was already in shock and dying. She didn't  even get to try the medication. Life is so unfair


----------



## be positive (4 March 2013)

So sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and your mum.


----------



## Caol Ila (4 March 2013)

Very sad to hear this.  RIP Ruby.


----------



## emsley (4 March 2013)

Oh no, such sad news, I am so sorry.
My heart goes out to you
RIP beautiful Ruby


----------



## HaffiesRock (4 March 2013)

Any news today? x


----------



## Mickle (4 March 2013)

Such sad news. My heart goes out to you and your family. RIP Ruby - you fought so hard. Sleep well beautiful lady.


----------



## micramadam (4 March 2013)

I am devastated. My beautiful girl has gone. God decided she was too beautiful and good to stay here so the angels are now caring for her. She is now galloping in heaven's green fields and is not in pain anymore. 
Bye bye my baby, there is a huge piece of my heart there with you. I will see you again in the future and we'll both gallop along the beach to our hearts content. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5542&pictureid=21477


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 March 2013)

Such sad news. 

She wanted for nothing, she had the best owners and the best care throughout her life with you.

You left no stone unturned.  Treasure your memories and take comfort from those around you.


----------



## meesha (4 March 2013)

so so sorry to hear she is gone - you did everthing you could and spent some quality time with her - she was lucky to have you - RIP Ruby x


----------



## mynutmeg (4 March 2013)

So sorry for you, she put up such a good fight


----------



## LaurenBay (4 March 2013)

I am actually sitting here in tears. I have followed your story from the start. It is very obvious and clear to everyone on HHO how much you loved Ruby, she was a very lucky Horse to have you and it sounds like you gave her the best chance and did everything you could for her. I am so sorry. RIP Ruby xxx


----------



## Elsbells (4 March 2013)

I too have followed all your posts. 

You did your very best for her. You loved her completely and she knew it. 

Run free beautiful girlie, enjoy the green fields and wait for those that love you.


----------



## Diddleydoo (4 March 2013)

I'm so very sorry.

You tried so hard and life is very unfair.

RIP Ruby


----------



## doratheexplorer (4 March 2013)

I'm so very sorry that Ruby lost her fight. You did everything you possibly could for her.

RIP xx


----------



## pines of rome (4 March 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry, what a fighter she was and you fought all the way with her! She is pain free now and at peace!
You could not of done any more than you did! RIP Ruby xx


----------



## racebuddy (4 March 2013)

Really sorry for your loss rip ruby !!! X x x


----------



## Elfen (4 March 2013)

So so sorry for you and pip, devasting news. But you have wonderful memories of her and part of her lives on in four so shell always be close. Lots of love to both of you xxxxx


----------



## dianchi (4 March 2013)

I'm so so sorry to see this.
Run free ruby you miss be missed by many thousand followers you never even got to meet. Xx


----------



## Queenbee (5 March 2013)

I am truly heartbroken for you.  Your struggles with your beautiful mare have touched me, and in many ways reminded me of mine.  I too had a planned medication, two days before my darling had other plans and told me enough was enough, it is a cruel world, and feels more so at times like these. Xx. I would like to share with you a poem that another forum member posted on my thread when I lost ebony... I often read it and although I always know and will never forget how lucky  i was to have been blessed with the gift of sharing in her life and caring for her, this poem really says it all xx with the ones we love, no time is ever long enough and ruby was just as lucky to have you as you were to have her xx

I'll lend you for a little while my grandest foal, HE said.

for you to love while he's alive and mourn when he is dead.

It may be one or twenty years, or days or months, you see,

but will you, till I take him back, take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you, and should his stay be brief,

you'll have treasured memories as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return,

but there are lessons taught on earth I want this foal to learn.

I've looked the wide world over In my search for teachers true.

And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes, with trust, I've chosen you.

Now will you give him total love? not think the labor vain,

nor hate me when I come here to take him back again?

I know you'll give him tenderness and love will bloom each day,

and for the happiness you've known, forever grateful stay

But should I come and call for him much sooner than you'd planned,

you'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and someday, understand,


I am so sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## candyflosspot (5 March 2013)

MM 

I am so sorry for the loss of Ruby . You did everything you possibly could to maker her better. My thoughts are with you


----------



## candyflosspot (5 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I'll lend you for a little while my grandest foal, HE said.

for you to love while he's alive and mourn when he is dead.

It may be one or twenty years, or days or months, you see,

but will you, till I take him back, take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you, and should his stay be brief,

you'll have treasured memories as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return,

but there are lessons taught on earth I want this foal to learn.

I've looked the wide world over In my search for teachers true.

And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes, with trust, I've chosen you.

Now will you give him total love? not think the labor vain,

nor hate me when I come here to take him back again?

I know you'll give him tenderness and love will bloom each day,

and for the happiness you've known, forever grateful stay

But should I come and call for him much sooner than you'd planned,

you'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and someday, understand,
		
Click to expand...

what a lovely poem.


----------



## SO1 (6 March 2013)

So sorry for your loss, you did everything you could for her.


----------



## serena2005 (7 March 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry to only catch up with the news now  Im heart broken for you.  
U know you did all you could  
Thoughts are with you all, sending lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## micramadam (7 March 2013)

Thank you. I am very very slowly coming to terms with the fact I will never see her again, let alone touch her, hear her or smell her. Though, every now and again I breakdown and sob my heart out.
We went to pick her ashes up from the crematorium yesterday. To be honest I'd never given any thought how much there would be. They had her ashes ready for us and she was waiting in a special room surrounded by flowers and candles which was lovely but I was a little shocked when I walked in and saw how much there was. We were asked if we wanted to take all of it or just a little bit. Apparently not every one wants ALL the ashes. I do! I want every last little bit of her home. Wouldn't care if I had to hire a tractor to carry them. 
Collecting her ashes brought back the fact how final this was but I will do this again in the future with my others.
We picked out a beautiful crystal urn with a small urn in the middle and they will put some of Ruby in there for us. I like to think that the ash they will put in is from her heart. We are also having a picture on Ruby engraved on the crystal with some nice text. We got my daughter a silver necklace with a special horseshoe which can hold some of the ash. It's really nice and I would have loved one but I am allergic to metal including silver. The gold one was far too expensive - over &#8364;600! I will make do with her tail hair being made into jewellery. So, Ruby is still not home. She will come home when the urn is ready. Not the way I wanted er to come home but at least she IS home. I am not yet ready to spread her ashes so she'll be in the living room somewhere for a while.
I'll post some pictures of the urn and necklace when everything is complete.


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

Micramadam, so sorry for your loss. So sad to catch up these last few pages and learn that she has gone back to be with the angels. I also looked at her photos again.. Such a beautiful girl. Xxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 March 2013)

Sending love and hugs. 
She will have known you were doing the best thing for her.

Xxxxxx


----------



## Bourbons (8 March 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I spent many a night shift reading your updates and willing her to get better. At least you can gain some comfort in the knowledge that she is no longer in pain or ill. I really do feel for you  xxx


----------



## Penks (9 March 2013)

micramadam said:



			Thank you. I am very very slowly coming to terms with the fact I will never see her again, let alone touch her, hear her or smell her. Though, every now and again I breakdown and sob my heart out.
We went to pick her ashes up from the crematorium yesterday. To be honest I'd never given any thought how much there would be. They had her ashes ready for us and she was waiting in a special room surrounded by flowers and candles which was lovely but I was a little shocked when I walked in and saw how much there was. We were asked if we wanted to take all of it or just a little bit. Apparently not every one wants ALL the ashes. I do! I want every last little bit of her home. Wouldn't care if I had to hire a tractor to carry them. 
Collecting her ashes brought back the fact how final this was but I will do this again in the future with my others.
We picked out a beautiful crystal urn with a small urn in the middle and they will put some of Ruby in there for us. I like to think that the ash they will put in is from her heart. We are also having a picture on Ruby engraved on the crystal with some nice text. We got my daughter a silver necklace with a special horseshoe which can hold some of the ash. It's really nice and I would have loved one but I am allergic to metal including silver. The gold one was far too expensive - over 600! I will make do with her tail hair being made into jewellery. So, Ruby is still not home. She will come home when the urn is ready. Not the way I wanted er to come home but at least she IS home. I am not yet ready to spread her ashes so she'll be in the living room somewhere for a while.
I'll post some pictures of the urn and necklace when everything is complete.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear about Ruby , I too spent many nightshifts reading your updates and willing her to pull through. The urn and the jewellery sound like  beautiful tributes to your girl. You did everything that you possibly could to save her. Your love for her was so evident from your posts and I cant even imagine what your going through right now.  xxx


----------

